# Anyone breeds Mosquito Rasbora (Chilli Rasbora)?



## Kan

Hello Everyone, 

Does anyone have any success breeding these little guys? I currently own 6 of them and I would really like to breed some myself. I've been searching the internet for a while but not many information are available regarding breeding them. If anyone can answer following question or have success story/breeding set-up please share !

-What kind of food to feed them? (Prefer dried food, using Tetramin Currently) 
-How important is it to have low PH level in order for them to breed?
-Would cherry shrimp eat their eggs
-Anything else that simulate them to breed?


----------



## hornell

Send a message to bettasandbeads (catherine). She had them breed in her 5 Gallon without intervention. 

But being that she wasn't trying to breed, she may not have any idea about tank conditions.


----------



## Kan

Correctly I have 6 of them in 3.5 gallon with lots of plants. I'm gonna keep feeding them brine shrimp for a while and see what happens. I think they prefer low PH for breeding. However I don't want to put any substrate to lower ph in this tank since they miss a lot of the brine shrimp and there's no one to clean it up  They don't seem to bother eating anything on the ground unless it's bare tank bottom.


----------



## laurahmm

Hi was wondering where you got your chili rasboras? Been trying to buy some but cant find them anywhere! Thanks!


----------



## Kan

I got them from Big'Al Scarborough when they were having sale. I think it was 2 for 4 dollars, not sure if they have any now though and also not sure about the regular price.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I think there is a guy Leon on the forum who bred them. It was accidentally as I remember. 

These kind of fish drop fertilized eggs on the grown. Then, once baby hatch, eat them. The biggest challenge is providing a good cover for newborn fry.

> Would cherry shrimp eat their eggs
No, shrimps are not eating 'live' eggs, but they will eat dead/rotted ones.


----------



## Kan

Thank you for the info. I also came across few post about people accidently breeding them, but never came across any particular setup with good success. 

I think the challenge is to get them comfortable and get in the mood  From what I've read so far they prefer lower PH (5.0 - 7.0) and lots of plants for hiding. One issue I have is I'm not sure how keeping PH that low without any substrate as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Adding substrate to an established tank is not that simple and might cause recycling.

But how does your tank with bare bottom look now? Are you pleased with that? Do you have plants in there?
It might be better to use substrate, plant like plants ... that will be beneficial from different prospective. It's just an idea 

In general, fish are very greedy for live food. It they missing your brine shrimps, they are probably are already full, or you give them too much at a time, or they might be stress and not eating as they should.
In my case, brine shrimps are not hiding on the bottom, they are swimming until they dead. That gives my fish plenty of time to eat them


----------



## Kan

Of course it's not pretty seeing the bare bottom  I do have plants in the tank, some attached to piece of slate to keep them at the bottom. I feed brine shrimp little differently. Since these guys only eat small amount every day it's hard to just hatch that little amount for them. What I do is to hatch decent amount and right after put them into fridge to kill them/hibernate them. This way they will not swim around and use up their nutrition and it can be kept for at least a week without going bad. Since the brine are already dead they just sink to the bottom if the fish miss any, and I noticed they can't seem to spot the brines when they fall into substrate. with bare bottom they do seem to be able to find the brines easier and I can just suck out any leftover out if I want to. I'm not sure why they behave this way, maybe they have blind spot or they are colour blind ? 

They are doing fine in the breeding tank but no real change so far. I'm thinking about starting a micro worm culture, it will be easier to maintain and they get to eat live food. Just not sure how nutritious micro worms would be.


----------



## tankrookie

I found this cluster in my Rasbora tank this morning. I only have chili rasbora and RCS.

Are these eggs? 

I never intended to breed my rasbora but it would be a lovely addition.


----------

